# Hobby matthieu



## matthieu (Oct 15, 2012)

Poecilotheria metallica adult (male)





 P.ornata





1 x  Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli /4 x  Poecilotheria striata





Poecilotheria miranda





Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica





Avicularia sp. Rio Berbice / sp. blue velvet


----------



## matthieu (Oct 16, 2012)

Haplopelma ssp.






Monocentropus balfouri male






Poecilotheria formosa 








Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli


----------



## matthieu (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## matthieu (Oct 17, 2012)

Dwie Poe. 

 P.regalis 






P.strata


----------



## matthieu (Oct 17, 2012)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Oct 17, 2012)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## matthieu (Oct 17, 2012)

P.ornata  



X.immanis


----------



## netr (Oct 18, 2012)

Fantastic shots and beautiful Ts. Love the carapace on that P. ornata, and how exotic the X. immanus looks. Pink/black carapace, blue velvet legs and scruffy orange hairs on the abdomen. Wow.


----------



## matthieu (Oct 18, 2012)

Poecilotheria formosa










Poecilotheria ornata





Poecilotheria striata


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 19, 2012)

matthieu said:


> 1 x  Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli /4 x  Poecilotheria striata


You keep different species housed together in the same enclosure? May I ask for what reason? Never heard that people do such before...just curious.


----------



## matthieu (Oct 19, 2012)

i have groups of:
 P. smithi
 P. subfusca
 P. regalis
 P. tigrinawesseli
 P. pederseni
 P. ornaty
i wanted to see what will happen if you mix them up together, and i haven't noticed any difference. Theres no signs of aggression neither cannibalism.
Before turning adult, they will be separated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elportoed (Oct 19, 2012)

matthieu said:


>


Nice pic, good house plant choice, very spider safe.  You can almost be sure that there aren't any pesticide use on this type of plant.


----------



## CEC (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice pictures of your T's and their plants, also nice collection.


----------



## persistent (Oct 19, 2012)

Really incredible pics! Are you active on vogelspinnenforum.nl by any chance?
Also it seems like you have a spider mite problem (no pun intended)


----------



## matthieu (Oct 20, 2012)

E.olivacea

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## matthieu (Oct 21, 2012)

Lampropelma violaceopes





Poecilotheria regalis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Oct 24, 2012)

Avi 
















P.pederseni

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Oct 25, 2012)

T.blondi

A.velutina 


Eupalaestrus weijenberghi 









 Theraphosa apophysis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Oct 25, 2012)

Aviculari sp.Rio Madre


Nóżki na koniec ;-)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Oct 25, 2012)

Haplopelma lividum 


Haplopelma albostriatum  

 H.albostriatum


----------



## matthieu (Oct 25, 2012)

Lampropelma Nigerrium


 Tapinauchenius violaceus 


 Theraphosa blondi



 Theraphosa apophysis 



 Xenesthis immanis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Oct 25, 2012)

E.weijenberghi 



Haplopelma lividum 



P.metallica 

 



---------- Post added 10-25-2012 at 07:45 PM ----------

P.metallica 






Lampropelma violaceopes 

 X.immanis 


Avicularia braunschauseni

Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli 


Poecilotheria formosa


Poecilotheria ornata  


---------- Post added 10-25-2012 at 07:54 PM ----------

P.formosa

Poecilotheria striata 



 Avi peru














Haplopelma lividum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm starting to wonder if there are any species that you -don't- have (of those that are in the hobby!)


----------



## AvicVerso (Oct 25, 2012)

These pictures are some great art, the way every detail is picked out. thanks


----------



## Toogledoo (Oct 25, 2012)

Great photos! And you've got a nice collection there! I was wondering about you housing different species together as well. Never heard of anyone doing that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Oct 26, 2012)

Haplopelma lividum 



Avi















X.immanis








L.v




Avicularia Peru  


Avicularia bicegoi 




Theraphosa apophysis








:[

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## matthieu (Oct 28, 2012)

T.blondi adult

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## matthieu (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## CEC (Oct 31, 2012)

Awesome pictures and sweet collection! Very Envious!


----------



## matthieu (Nov 6, 2012)

Haplopelma sp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Nov 8, 2012)

Haplopelma sp











 Phlogius PQ 118

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Nov 9, 2012)

Haplopelma sp 








 Phlogius PQ 118


----------



## matthieu (Nov 15, 2012)

Lampropelma violaceopes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone (Nov 15, 2012)

you have an AWESOME collection, and a jawdropping pic thread. VERY COOL. I WILL KEEP COMING BACK:biggrin:


----------



## matthieu (Nov 17, 2012)

P.regalis 9.5-10cm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Nov 25, 2012)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## matthieu (Nov 27, 2012)

Poecilotheria ornata





Poecilotheria subfusca

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## matthieu (Dec 11, 2012)

Haplopelma sp










Avicularia sp





Poecilotheria tigrinaweselli

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 12, 2012)

Question: How many T's do you have overall?


----------



## matthieu (Dec 21, 2012)

Some females








































Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone (Dec 23, 2012)

looks like something out of a sales add. 
Very beautiful shot. Merry Christmas to you as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Dec 25, 2012)

Lampropelma violaceopes. (Singapur) 

















 Encyocratella olivacea


----------



## matthieu (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## matthieu (Jan 5, 2013)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## matthieu (Mar 15, 2013)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## matthieu (Mar 23, 2013)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## matthieu (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## matthieu (Mar 29, 2013)

2)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Apr 2, 2013)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## matthieu (Apr 6, 2013)

Poecilotheria subfusca


Poecilotheria miranda


Poecilotheria smithi



Poecilotheria pederseni 



Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Apr 17, 2013)

P.striata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (May 2, 2013)

P.regalis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## matthieu (Jun 2, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Jun 3, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Jun 9, 2013)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## matthieu (Jun 13, 2013)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## matthieu (Jun 18, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## matthieu (Jun 27, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Jul 3, 2013)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## matthieu (Jul 5, 2013)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## matthieu (Jul 23, 2013)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## matthieu (Jul 31, 2013)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 3, 2013)

Beautiful balfouri!


----------



## matthieu (Aug 11, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Aug 12, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Aug 27, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Sep 1, 2013)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## matthieu (Sep 4, 2013)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely subfusca! Their contrast is so stunning...


----------



## matthieu (Sep 9, 2013)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 12, 2013)

Awesome - this makes me looking forward raising my couple slings! I wasn't sure which of them was the one with the purple highlights...now I know


----------



## matthieu (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## matthieu (Sep 21, 2013)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 26, 2013)

Holy ridiculous amount of Poecis, batman.  How do you feed/clean up after that gang?


----------



## matthieu (Oct 2, 2013)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 5, 2013)

matthieu said:


> [/URL]


Holy Henna! "If you're arachnophobe - stay far away from this box!" 
How many are in there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## matthieu (Oct 9, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Holy Henna! "If you're arachnophobe - stay far away from this box!"
> How many are in there?


50-60 st body 2,5-3cm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 10, 2013)

matthieu said:


> 50-60 st body 2,5-3cm


I've been doing this so long that I forgot how terrifying that picture would be for some people.  

Its like a box from hell to anyone but us weirdos.  I cracked up when I read Storm's response.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 12, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> I've been doing this so long that I forgot how terrifying that picture would be for some people.
> 
> Its like a box from hell to anyone but us weirdos.  I cracked up when I read Storm's response.


Just think of handing that box (closed) to someone "Hold this a moment will ya? Don't mind the 50 or so tarantulas moving in there..." 

@matthieu: Awesome picture - certainly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Nov 6, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Nov 7, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Nov 8, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Nov 8, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 10, 2013)

Yay, fluffies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Nov 11, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Nov 26, 2013)

Ctenolophus sp. ('African red trapdoor spider')


----------



## matthieu (Nov 30, 2013)

P.regalis

P.formosa

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## matthieu (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## matthieu (Dec 7, 2013)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## matthieu (Dec 8, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## matthieu (Dec 24, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Dec 24, 2013)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sbullet (Dec 25, 2013)

nice weed plants lol


----------



## matthieu (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## matthieu (Dec 27, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Dec 27, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Dec 29, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako16 (Dec 29, 2013)

wow.. 6 poecilotheria eggsacks.. great job !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Jan 12, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Jan 13, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Jan 13, 2014)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## matthieu (Jan 29, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Jan 30, 2014)

Groep 31 P.regalis + 5 P.formosa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## matthieu (Feb 3, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 8, 2014)

Awesome Poecies! Can only hope one of my couple mirandas turns out female and gets as beautiful as yours there!


----------



## matthieu (Feb 8, 2014)

group

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## matthieu (Feb 9, 2014)

Groep 11 P.formosa


----------



## LazzeZee (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey Matthies, 
Awesome pics. How are their temper compared to kept individually? I mean are they less defensive when kept as a group?


----------



## matthieu (Feb 10, 2014)

All Poe.można hold in the group and there is no problem with this


----------



## matthieu (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## matthieu (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## matthieu (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## matthieu (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## matthieu (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## thistle (Feb 25, 2014)

Fantastic photos. The pokie pics are simply stunning!


----------



## matthieu (Feb 27, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh my, someone was objecting to having their picture taken mh? Beautiful specimen! Lovely coloration.


----------



## matthieu (Mar 10, 2014)

Phlogius crassipes (Selenocosmia crassipes)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Mar 14, 2014)

ornithoctonus sp. orange fringed

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## matthieu (Mar 18, 2014)

P.ornata kokon 17.03.2014


----------



## matthieu (Mar 21, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Mar 27, 2014)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## matthieu (Apr 15, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Apr 18, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Apr 20, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Apr 25, 2014)

Avicularia aurantiaca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## matthieu (Nov 11, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 14, 2014)

Toogledoo said:


> Great photos! And you've got a nice collection there! I was wondering about you housing different species together as well. Never heard of anyone doing that.


+1 I didn't thinkpokies were this communal.
Yeah Hope they are separated always before adulthood., could be a hybrid catastrophe.  
I am sure they are separated 

Excellent picture's which camera do you use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Nov 14, 2014)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> +1 I didn't thinkpokies were this communal.
> Yeah Hope they are separated always before adulthood., could be a hybrid catastrophe.
> I am sure they are separated
> 
> Excellent picture's which camera do you use?


sony 500  glass kit


----------



## matthieu (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## gottarantulas (Nov 16, 2014)

Are those regalis/formosa hybrids?


----------



## matthieu (Nov 30, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## JanPhilip (Dec 10, 2014)

Awesome pics, keep em comming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## matthieu (Dec 22, 2014)

P.ornata


----------



## matthieu (Dec 27, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## matthieu (Jan 3, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwHC_nnBv2k


----------



## matthieu (Jan 4, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Jan 15, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3_t0Qv7k8o


----------



## matthieu (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## matthieu (Feb 1, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## matthieu (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## matthieu (Feb 12, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## matthieu (Feb 13, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Feb 22, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BossRoss (Feb 23, 2015)

loving all the pics!! Especially the side by side pics of male/females and the last few of the M. balfouri!!! Love it!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Feb 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## matthieu (Feb 28, 2015)

Poecilotheria subfusca highland
Foto "laederon"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 28, 2015)

Each set of pix is more amazing than the ones preceding -- gorgeous Ts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Mar 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## matthieu (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## JanPhilip (Apr 4, 2015)

Awesome pictures! You have great taste in spiders as well ;-)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## matthieu (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## matthieu (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## matthieu (Apr 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matthieu (Apr 23, 2015)

---------- Post added 04-23-2015 at 07:43 AM ----------

Reactions: Like 1


----------

